# ford escort estate project



## Sean Putt (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,my name is sean,i am new to this camper conversion thing and to this forum.i thought i would share i little project with you all.

i got a 1998 escort estate,27,000 miles mint condition 900 euro.i was after something i could use for day to day use and camper on the weekend so it was perfect for me.

i started tonight,i only got some chipboard and tacked it together just to see how it would all look ,but it got a bit dark so i could not take a pic but i will have one tomorrow and i will keep everyone up to date as i go along.cheers


----------



## riverflow (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds similar to what I'm aiming to do with my Discovery.

I'm after an everyday car that can be quickly turned into something you can sleep in.
Looking forward to seeing how you get on!

Col


----------



## AeroNautiCal (Nov 26, 2011)

There are some excellent, economical and practical small car conversions (to give you some idea's) on this 27 page thread, many of which don't reduce the seating capacity of the base vehicle.

Enjoy! 

Kangoo y demas minicamper...con muchassss fotossss!!!


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 26, 2011)

i will watch this space for sure 

Jen xx


----------



## vwalan (Nov 26, 2011)

there was a camper one on marina vans years ago . built by torcars i think . not far from here. see if you can get a lifting top from a vw camper could do the job. or possibly a hightop roof from one might need shortening but thats easy . you just stick em on with sikaflex . we used to fit high tops for a living. be far easier than making one . might even fit right on. can always cut the bottom off it to narrow it to fit your guttering.


----------



## Ste (Nov 27, 2011)

For my last three weekend away, I've happily slept in my car (van engine is knackered, again). Its not even an estate, just a 3 door Peugeot 306. Remove parcel shelf, and fold rear seats. Bit chilly if parked in an exposed spot,  but plenty of room for a 6 footer.

With regards the Marina van. Suntor converted them too, aswell as Austin Cambridge, and Mk 1 Ford Escort Van (very rare though).


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 27, 2011)

AeroNautiCal said:


> There are some excellent, economical and practical small car conversions (to give you some idea's) on this 27 page thread, many of which don't reduce the seating capacity of the base vehicle.
> 
> Enjoy! View attachment 3712
> 
> Kangoo y demas minicamper...con muchassss fotossss!!!



Don't understand the words, but the photos are great - really ingenious use of space.  I think I'd go for an airbed, rather than foam, as more comfortable, and easier to stow?? I used to have this dream of taking off in a mini-van, with an airbed in the back and a camping stove to cook on.....never quite happened, and now I'm going around in a 2 berth Autotrail with all the comforts!!

Good luck with this project, and looking forward to the photos!


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 27, 2011)

Very ingenious for so little space. Perhaps a good guide for your new build.


----------



## n brown (Nov 28, 2011)

as we're talking small,i converted a mini-moke to a camper,got driven to ghana and back,slept 2 and a medium dog


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 28, 2011)

I first started Wildcamping in a 1960 Ford Consul Farnham (Mk11 Estate)  Later in 70s and 80s  I used a Volvo 240 and later 760 Estates.  Then tried an Astra Estate but not so good as the available bed area was just short for an air bed.  Fitted a Caranex which gave some living space.  I used a car top cover on the car which allowed some ventilation by opening a window slightly but the cover stopped rain getting in and also provided a degree of privacy.  Fine for solo use.

While this is OK for a night or two out, it did not meet the requirements for a campervan.


----------

